# Previsões para 24 horas com mais de 80% de fiabilidade



## Hazores (25 Mar 2009 às 00:42)

METEOROLOGIA Previsões para 24 horas com mais de 80% de fiabilidade 


Publicado na Segunda-Feira, dia 23 de Março de 2009, _in A União_


As previsões do estado do tempo feitas pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) apresentam uma taxa de acerto superior a 80 por cento para o dia seguinte, disse à agência Lusa o presidente do Instituto, Adérito Serrão. 


"É um valor que nos conforta", frisou o presidente do IM em declarações à Lusa a propósito do Dia Meteorológico Mundial, que é assinalado hoje e tem este ano como tema "O tempo, o clima e o ar que respiramos".

A taxa de acerto de previsão é encontrada confrontando a previsão com as observações que são feitas, explicou Adérito Serrão, adiantando que o "método de cálculo é extremamente rigoroso e com vários parâmetros de análise".

"O rigor vai ao nível de saber se a temperatura que prevemos de 20 graus, por exemplo, é ou não é atingida, com uma diferença de um grau ou grau e meio de tolerância", especificou.

Até três dias, referiu, as previsões têm já um nível de acerto, em termos mundiais, muito significativo, "ou seja são perfeitamente fiáveis para os cidadãos", exceptuando casos de grande instabilidade meteorológica.

"Penso que atingimos níveis que são perfeitamente satisfatórios e que vão ao encontro dos interesses das populações e do sistema da protecção civil e sempre que há riscos que podem afectar a população e que tenham origem meteorológica ou climatológica, são avisados", acrescentou Adérito Serrão.

O Dia Meteorológico Mundial assinala-se a 23 de Março, dia em foi constituída em 1950 a Organização Meteorológica Mundial.

Para assinalar este dia, o IM vai realizar uma "semana aberta", com início na terça-feira, que consiste na abertura das "portas" do Instituto aos visitantes.

No próprio dia, segunda-feira, o IM associa-se às comemorações com a realização de um colóquio sob o tema escolhido para este ano: "O tempo, o clima e o ar que respiramos".

A propósito do tema, Adérito Serrão recordou que o IM "intervém ao nível da qualidade do ar, com o controlo do ozono", por exemplo, através de cinco estações de monitorização.

"Sabendo que as ondas de calor podem potenciar estes riscos [causados pelo ozono] colaboramos com o INSA (Instituto Nacional de Saúde Ricardo Jorge) para a feitura do índice Ícaro, que mede o impacto das ondas sobre as populações", explicou.

"Também colaboramos com universidades e com a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente para a monitorização da qualidade do ar à superfície dando a previsão do estado do tempo nos parâmetros fundamentais, porque o que ajuda a dispersão dos poluentes são factores como o vento, o calor ou a chuva", frisou.

Adérito Serrão acrescentou que "se houver uma capacidade de previsão da evolução daqueles parâmetros meteorológicos, mais facilmente poderá haver uma intervenção atempada das autoridades de saúde ou protecção civil".


----------

